# Show yourself! Put a face to the name.



## bruner (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, my name is Dan, and I'm a flashaholic...

If this has been done before, please tell me and I will cancel this post...

EDIT (03/15/06 7pm EST) Well, I was going to cancel this post, but it seems that there have all ready been allot of new posts added. So, if the moderators don't care, I guess we'll just continue here...

This is me in a rotating restaurant atop a very tall tower at Niagara Falls on the Canadian side taken by my lovely wife. We were both motion sick for the first 10 minutes or so... But, after that, had a pleasant meal.





Thanks for looking,
Dan


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 15, 2006)

Old link here.
There are a lot of new names to put faces to.


----------



## Darell (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi. I'm new here... and this is my first time at a computer, so I don't really know how this is gonna work. I'm the one in the soft shell.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi newbie Darrel





You forgot the one with your twin.








Or this one with .............



This is too easy...........


----------



## JimH (Mar 15, 2006)

Wait a minute Darell. That looks like a picture of Friendly. Are you and Gizmo hustling the same turtle :laughing:


----------



## Trashman (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm a little far away in this one, but it's the only one I have fast and easy access to. It's me sitting in front of a frozen Mono Lake, just before you get to Mammoth, CA.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 15, 2006)

Derell, I know your avatar picture isnt of you. But thats how I always pictured you. The big mob bossy type. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 15, 2006)

I always kind of imagined Darell as a combination of Bruce Willis and John Lovitz... but taller.

Here's me feeling particularly friendly.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Mar 15, 2006)

Here I am reading Audrey a book. Abby & Ally couldn't sit up at the time, and Ameila wasn't in a mood to sit still...


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 15, 2006)

I was in the other thread, too, but I'll "byte" again 

This is from my trip to Colorado, standing on the bank of the Colorado River..






And this is (really) me, after checking out my buddy Dave's new bike. I ride a Connie, myself, but I'm generally moving enough that the pictures don't come out


----------



## carrot (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## JimH (Mar 15, 2006)

Mini-Moder said:


> Derell, I know your avatar picture isnt of you.


You are wrong. That is a picture of Darell, but you have to look really close to tell.


----------



## magic79 (Mar 15, 2006)

Photo taken 10/31/05


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 15, 2006)

Mission Trails, San Diego


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 15, 2006)

I just returned from the hospital. I had septoplasty (sinus & deviated septum) surgery around 0900 hrs. CST. First time under general anesthesia. I am crabby as all heck!!! I asked for Michael Jackson's nose! Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## magic79 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wolfen:

At first, I thought you might be the "after" picture to Arkayne's "before". :laughing:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 15, 2006)

Follow all rules on CPF, or you'll end up like me:






There! For those of you who didn't believe my eyes glow green. :nana:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 15, 2006)

Wolfen, I feel your pain. I went through the same procedure a couple of years back. You think you feel like **** right now, wait 'till you go back and they pull the gauze outta your sinuses/nasal cavities. :green: It feels like they're pulling your brains out through your nose. 

:nana:
I figured you needed some encouragement.


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, I just noticied that Arkayne's pic is of himself on a mountain bike not a motorcycle. Good air !!!


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks greenLed, I really needed that!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2006)

This photograph was taken at least several years ago.





And this photograph is a little more recent; taken in mid-September 2002.


----------



## taiji (Mar 15, 2006)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/37790973/1097408297029300336GJZzYS#

this is me practicing. a more exciting photo than one of myself cooking or changing my kid's diaper.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 15, 2006)

See if that works, taiji..


----------



## EricMack (Mar 15, 2006)

What the heck.


----------



## taiji (Mar 15, 2006)

That is actually better. Thanks ACMarina!


----------



## Shirley (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll see your Glock and raise you an M4! 

(2 years ago)


----------



## HighLight (Mar 15, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> This photograph was taken at least several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Found something more effective than pepper spray eh? :devil:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 15, 2006)

*




Jan 06 Left to right, ModaMag, yours truly and JimH, aka JimH :nana:*​


----------



## jtice (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Arkayne (Mar 15, 2006)

Wolfen said:


> Wow, I just noticied that Arkayne's pic is of himself on a mountain bike not a motorcycle. Good air !!!



LOL, these full suspension mountain bikes are practically motorcycle frames w/o the engines anyway.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 15, 2006)

This was me for one night around 2001-2?
Everytime I grow a beard and it's time to get rid of it, I shave a moustache and soulpatch for an hour or so, as a goof.
Kinda like when someone shaves thier head, they give themselves a mowhawk for a day.... Right Craig?


----------



## Brock (Mar 15, 2006)

Darell, Darell, Darell… I can't believe you did have a pic with Kyra in it, so I will do it.






This is why I don't post as much as I once did, 4 years, 2.5 years and one year and my wife works at least 2 days a week  around my work schedule


----------



## Bob_G (Mar 15, 2006)

taiji,


----------



## Bob_G (Mar 15, 2006)

No, it's not a dog


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Coop (Mar 15, 2006)

Pic taken especially for this ocasion :laughing: 






note: pic was deleted due to cleaning out my webspace.... I'll post a new one when I got things organised again...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been told that i have a face for radio.

If i looked good enough to go out in pubilc, I wouldnt be tapping on this keyboard now.:lolsign:

regards


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 15, 2006)

http://groups.msn.com/LaserShowsKES/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=253





http://groups.msn.com/LaserShowsKES/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=260


----------



## Sigman (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought I did this "several times" already??? 

All these pictures with guns!!! 

Ok then, I'll go along with that...a "few years & a few pounds ago"!!


----------



## Darell (Mar 15, 2006)

OK, here's the score.

1. The "new" honu now scares the hell out of me.
2. This guy most definitely was NOT friendly, and would have been way happier if I kept to my side of the ocean.
3. The guy in my avatar IS me, though I don't smoke, nor rap.
4. Brock has some cute kids
5. What was I thinking?


----------



## LaserFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, alright...I'll join in the fun....

Me at my favorite weekend hangout:


----------



## JimH (Mar 15, 2006)

Darell said:


> 3. The guy in my avatar IS me, though I don't smoke, nor rap.


----------



## LifeNRA (Mar 15, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Old link here.
> There are a lot of new names to put faces to.


My pic is the 2nd post of page 6 of the above linked thread. BC0311 posted it for me.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 15, 2006)

LifeNRA said:


> My pic is on top of page 6 of the above linked thread.


The link on post 151 does not go to a pic when I click the link.


----------



## carrot (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, okay. Real picture. Me and cat, but cat doesn't look too happy being held (he wants to play in the snow).


----------



## colubrid (Mar 15, 2006)

After a couple to many Mai Tai's in da islands.

Dukes Grill Waikiki Beach:

http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={6D544E7E-A847-456D-A623-02EC2126DB09}&exp=f&moddt=38671.0012281597&ssdyn=1


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's a Pic of me and my Fiance on 11/07/2005 on the horse carraige about 30 minutes after i proposed to her....


----------



## carrot (Mar 15, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Here's a Pic of me and my Fiance on 11/07/2005 on the horse carraige about 30 minutes after i proposed to her....


Engagement can really change things.... Look where her hand is sneaking! :devil:


----------



## Santelmo (Mar 15, 2006)

carrot said:


> Engagement can really change things.... Look where her hand is sneaking! :devil:



OMGG!!! I DID see, but I wasn't about to say anything. . .


----------



## LifeNRA (Mar 16, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> The link on post 151 does not go to a pic when I click the link.


The 2nd post (BC0311's post) on page 6 is me and my 2 oldest sons from a couple of years ago. BC0311 was nice enough to post it for me.

Sorry I did not state that before.


----------



## ScottyJ (Mar 16, 2006)

For now just check out my avatar, I can't hardly do anything on a computer, maybe I can get my brother to come over and do it for me. (he did my avatar for me)

It is fun to put names with faces.


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 16, 2006)

What the heck.

I dropped my camera in the kitchen within an hour of getting it for a christmas present. This is what the camera saw as I juggled it with my feet, hack-sack style. I

t's probably the best picture I have of myself.


----------



## bruner (Mar 16, 2006)

carrot said:


> Okay, okay. Real picture. Me and cat, but cat doesn't look too happy being held (he wants to play in the snow).


 
Nice photo!

My wife and I love cat's.

We have two. Jeoy and Pheobe (named from TV show "Friends").

Joey foreground, Pheobe background.




Dan


----------



## rikvee (Mar 16, 2006)

nice pics, everyone! Here's one of me, as you can tell, always ready to charm the ladies


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 16, 2006)

Occasionally I feel safe enough to remove my tin foil hat.

Geoff


----------



## Delvance (Mar 16, 2006)

Good idea, it's nice to see who we're all talking to!


Me usually





Me in a happier mood






These were taken last year sometime...can't remember when exactly though hrmm.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here I am enjoying some time on my computer.

http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/4757/dsc000133fe.jpg


----------



## Delvance (Mar 16, 2006)

, that is one gorgeous dog ChocolateLab33! I've always wanted a dog for a pet but i don't have enough time grr (part time work + full time study = the debil).




ChocolateLab33 said:


> Here I am enjoying some time on my computer.
> 
> http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/4757/dsc000133fe.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmm, Nagy insisted to have a pic up as well, so here we are...


----------



## vaism (Mar 16, 2006)

Alright, who cares 'bout wat disgusting stuff our pictures are used for by others?! We won't know (hopefully) anyway. 

Hello CPF! here's me... After lookin' at all the pictures, i realised, i'm probably underaged for this forum!  






they ain't mine. My girlfriend's.. :naughty:


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 16, 2006)

Delvance: Glad to see another drummer on the forums!


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 16, 2006)

Me and my soon to be fiance.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 16, 2006)

Don't worry about that, vaism..we're a family forum, there are people here of all ages...


----------



## Pydpiper (Mar 16, 2006)

Me and my "Brightest"


----------



## Tree (Mar 16, 2006)

Me and my son at the recently re-opened Audubon Zoo .


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 16, 2006)

Hehe... nice pictures here 

Hmmm...you want to see me ? Ok... a real picture of me...


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 16, 2006)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> Here I am enjoying some time on my computer.
> 
> http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/4757/dsc000133fe.jpg


Hey! Nice shiny coat!


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 16, 2006)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> Here I am enjoying some time on my computer.
> 
> http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/4757/dsc000133fe.jpg




LOL, I see you like taking pictures of yourself... There's a whole wall-full right behind the computer!


----------



## Brlux (Mar 16, 2006)

Here I am with one of my creations, I call it the Eyeclops. You can find out more about it here.


----------



## Delvance (Mar 16, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> Delvance: Glad to see another drummer on the forums!


 :rock:  . My kit's getting a bit old now, 6~7 year Pearl Export with Remo powerstroke skins on it. and a 14" masters custom floor tom i picked up for cheap due to scratch lol. GL with Fiance to be!

Vaism, how should i feel if you feel your underaged ? I'm starting to feel like a real n00b here haha.

It's really good to be able to place some faces to names now, keep 'em coming!


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's me. The red glow is my week-and-3-day old SF A2 in "Arkayne Mode" (eg. red LEDs lit like in his avatar. That's what I've been calling it!)

I am also a drummer! I had a Kent 5-piece kit since I was 7 to 18 with various cymbals (large unknown make crash/ride, Zildjian crash, Sabian B8 Hi-hats, etc.) . Then in '00, I got Roland V-Drums. I still have a Ludwig marching snare and a Sabian B8Pro 10" Splash


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 16, 2006)

Delvance said:


> :rock:  . My kit's getting a bit old now, 6~7 year Pearl Export with Remo powerstroke skins on it. and a 14" masters custom floor tom i picked up for cheap due to scratch lol. GL with Fiance to be!



Thanks! I also play on a Pearl Export kit... here's a pic that I took from a recent show that we played.

NOTE: Not pictured is my SUPER-RARE Pearl Free-floater... It is a marching snare shrunk down to drum-set size. It was a prototype, 1 of only 20 made. It uses the SAME hardware off of the Pearl FFX Marching Series... the shell is clear, see-through acrylic. I have a Kevlar head on it! It really sounds like a marching snare! But it's only 6 inches high, instead of 18-20ish like your typical marching snare. I'll have to snap a pic of it for you other drummers to drool over.


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 16, 2006)

Brlux said:


> Here I am with one of my creations, I call it the Eyeclops. You can find out more about it here.



Oh geeze, I need to make one! I can't tell you how much I strain my eyes looking at tiny things. I use a small halogen lamp and the shadows are crazy. Thanks for the idea!

Lol, maybe I'll make lights you stick in your nose. hahah


----------



## zespectre (Mar 16, 2006)

What do I look like....hrmmm, well there was an arrest a while ago of a known terrorist named Mustafa Nasar and this picture circulated (the one where he has short hair and is wearing a blue shirt) and basically that's exactly what I look like.

Really freaked out a few of my co-workers and I'm still catching a lot of hazing from my friends.

I was at home looking at this article online when it came out and my wife walked past me, stopped, and asked why my picture was in the news...


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Zespectre!

You really look very much like that picture? :huh:


----------



## zespectre (Mar 16, 2006)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> Here I am enjoying some time on my computer.
> 
> http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/4757/dsc000133fe.jpg


 
My, what a sleek coat you have :lolsign: 

Seriously, that is one beautiful dog!


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 16, 2006)

Me at work:






Stoney Creek near Dinwiddie, VA... after T.S. Gaston went through. We'd just finished making a discharge measurement from the bridge.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 16, 2006)

CHC said:


> Hello Zespectre!
> 
> You really look very much like that picture? :huh:


 
I really do. I took the picture of myself (on the right) about 10 minutes ago.

Of course if I were him they wouldn't have far to look since I work at the Dept of Justice!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

:huh2: 

Mai O Mai! That's something.

Reminds me of that fellow in Florida some years ago eating at Denny's with his daughter. The place got cleared out and he was surrounded by law enforcement officials because he looked liked Moammar Qaddafi. :sweat:


----------



## vaism (Mar 16, 2006)

zespectre said:


> I really do. I took the picture of myself (on the right) about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Of course if I were him they wouldn't have far to look since I work at the Dept of Justice!


 
:wow: .. uncanny. i'd sure love to see someone who looks identical to me too.. So i can judge how he looks. Coz, i'm probably so used to seeing myself to judge. Or maybe i can't really judge when i see him too?  nevermind.

Delvance? You don't look that young! I'm comin' 23. u? 

This forum may be skewed towards an older crowd, but there's tons of things to learn here and plenty of nice folks. So i'm comfortable here. 

i probably won't get to meet everyone in person (unless we do a global CPF outing.. woo.) so it's great to see most of u here! :wave:


----------



## Navck (Mar 16, 2006)

[Edit] Horrible photos of me, I'll get better ones


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Mar 16, 2006)

zespectre said:


> My, what a sleek coat you have :lolsign:
> 
> Seriously, that is one beautiful dog!


 

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Topper (Mar 16, 2006)

You know its funny how you "talk" to folks on-line and you cannot help but get a mental pic of how that person MUST look like. ChocolateLab33 so far is the only Poster that looks exactly is I pictured her, lovely to say the least. I think I and Rikvee met years past,gave me a run for my money in Atlanta ever been there Rikvee? say 20 years or so ago?? Your photo sent chills down my spine. If you were not there twenty plus years ago then you flat got a twin. If it was you hey its been 20 plus years let be pals.
I am amazed at how many look like folks I know. One of the pics I wont say whom (I already pointed out Rikvee) looks like the younger brother of a local Pastor here. Rikvee? was that you? no hard feelings on my part if it was. If you been "looking" for me for twenty years well send a PM. I will send an addy. No joke Atlanta at the Underground. That was you right?
Topper -- I think I was "sold" (betted upon) as "Lightning" or "lucky leftie" at that time...It was you,right??? 
Topper


----------



## dca2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Army Guard bands fly in luxury:


----------



## Lightraven (Mar 16, 2006)

Holy separated-at-birth, Zespectre!

I've been compared to Timothy McVeigh (bombed Oklahoma City federal building), before he met his fate, though I have never had a crew-cut, even in the Army reserve.

Mohammar Qaddafi eating in a Denny's in Florida? I guess telling the 911 dispatcher that Elvis was eating there wouldn't have received much of a response.


----------



## jeffb (Mar 16, 2006)

Don't have one of myself, as I always take our family pictures............................here.s one for "Chocolate Lab.."








jeffb


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 16, 2006)

zespectre said:


> I really do. I took the picture of myself (on the right) about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Of course if I were him they wouldn't have far to look since I work at the Dept of Justice!


 This post just cracked my *** up! That's insane.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 16, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> This post just cracked my *** up! That's insane.



So the guy on the right is Mustafa Gottalight


----------



## Lightraven (Mar 17, 2006)

Zespectre seems to be thinking,

"That day, I put a Jihad on them. And if you don't believe me, you better kill me, cause I'll put a Jihad on all of you."--Team America: World Police.


----------



## vaism (Mar 17, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> Me and my "Brightest"


 
David! You look totally unlike (in a positive way) what i had expected. I was expecting a 40~ year old with a beer belly and slightly balding. don't ask why. :lolsign:


----------



## Delvance (Mar 17, 2006)

KingSmono, one of twenty ?    
 !!

Haha, here's my kit 





LEDmaster2003,
I used to play on big brand cymbals eventually went  haha. Cracking my Sabian AAX 19" crash/ride 3 or 4 times...hurts...alot. Now i just use cheapish cymbals and it works out better as i can play to my mood...not having to worry about breaking something.

Vaism, I'm 21 :mecry: 
*Insert smilie holding a "BEWARE NEWBIE" banner here*!


----------



## Thermalarc (Mar 17, 2006)

oops...didn't work


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 17, 2006)

A goofy "artistic" shot I took some time ago that didn't quite turn out as expected:







Today, in need of a shave just 12 hours after the last one:


----------



## my name is fake (Mar 17, 2006)

me ( in red teeshirt) with some friends over sangria and delicious tapas...


----------



## The Porcupine (Mar 17, 2006)

Grumpy old man....and on summer vacation in Sweden!


----------



## leukos (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's one of me on our local volcano (Arthur's Seat) overlooking the Firth of Forth:


----------



## Pydpiper (Mar 17, 2006)

vaism said:


> David! You look totally unlike (in a positive way) what i had expected. I was expecting a 40~ year old with a beer belly and slightly balding. don't ask why. :lolsign:


Well, give me a bit, I'm working on the beer belly..


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 17, 2006)

Delvance said:


> KingSmono, one of twenty ?
> !!




Haha, here's a quick pic of it that I found online... Believe it or not, list price on it was $1000 but I picked it up on ebay for $399. Considering how rare it is, I bet I could get a boat-load of $$$ for it, but it's one thing I'll NEVER part with!!!!!  Nice kit you got there man!






-Allen


----------



## Pydpiper (Mar 17, 2006)

Oops..


----------



## Bradlee (Mar 17, 2006)

Not a particularily amazing picture, but here I am. I too tend to take the pictures rather than be in them:


----------



## zespectre (Mar 17, 2006)

Lightraven said:


> Zespectre seems to be thinking,
> 
> "That day, I put a Jihad on them. And if you don't believe me, you better kill me, cause I'll put a Jihad on all of you."--Team America: World Police.


 
:lolsign: 

I was trying to scowl a bit to look more like the picture. Usually I'm a pretty cheerful guy.


----------



## Coop (Mar 17, 2006)

Geez Bradlee, you look just like this guy who lives round the corner from my inlaws 

except I'm pretty sure he doesn't do that unicycle stuff


----------



## Christoph (Mar 17, 2006)

Me and one of my reasons for living.


----------



## Roy (Mar 17, 2006)

You just had to know!

....here ya go!





:wave:


----------



## imfrogman (Mar 17, 2006)

This is me & a recently departed friend.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 17, 2006)

OK, I'll join in. A picture of me off of my car. 





Later I will dig up something better.


----------



## JimH (Mar 17, 2006)

Me and one of the kids on a 4 wheeling trip. We took a break by a stream.





Just the kids.


----------



## winny (Mar 17, 2006)

This is me in one of my happier moments...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 17, 2006)

winny said:


> This is me in one of my happier moments...


 
Holy cow! That had to be one heck of a holiday ornament!! :huh:


----------



## winny (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep. Christmas 2004 was celebrated with a homebuilt 7*60 W incan Advent candlestick but someone did a dare on me that I couldn't build a 7*400 W metal halide one, so I did just that for 2005. My neighbors think I'm crazy and the rumor that someone in Gothenburg has build a monster Advent candlestick has spread here in Sweden.  Does that make me a lightaholic for life?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 17, 2006)

winny said:


> Yep. Christmas 2004 was celebrated with a homebuilt 7*60 W incan Advent candlestick but someone did a dare on me that I couldn't build a 7*400 W metal halide one, so I did just that for 2005. My neighbors think I'm crazy and the rumor that someone in Gothenburg has build a monster Advent candlestick has spread here in Sweden.  Does that make me a lightaholic for life?


 
Those were METAL HALIDE? Wow!! How about some beamshots in another thread? That must have looked incredible from outside!


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 17, 2006)

I posted/ripped-off a current pic of me at SHOT 2005 in the linked thread. Here's me in 1969. (Damn have I gone downhill!) 





Larry


----------



## LifeNRA (Mar 18, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> I posted/ripped-off a current pic of me at SHOT 2005 in the linked thread. Here's me in 1969. (Damn have I gone downhill!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lean, mean, fighting machine!


----------



## Sigman (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Larry you're cheatin'!! I imagine a few more did as well - I know I did! At least we're saying our pics are "from a few years ago"!


----------



## ikendu (Mar 18, 2006)

Here I am. This was on a birthday. I was just finished cutting and splitting firewood with my son.


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 18, 2006)

In Feb of 04, just a few hours before getting on the plane. 




And at work. During the Haj or pilgramage to Makkah. Apparently it's a normal thing to just stop on the side of the road, slaughter a goat and cook it up right there. We had one TCN bringing in about a dozen heads for another TCN. Supposedly very good to eat. I have eaten goat, but never the head (I don't think).




Click for the full sized pictures.
Nothing newer except the ones of my after surgury pics I took to gross out my friends, and of me drunk in a bar flipping off my camera phone so send it as a message.


----------



## Malpaso (Mar 18, 2006)

On a recent winter wilderness medical training weekend.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 18, 2006)

Picture isn't good, but here it is—




:huh:


----------



## scuba (Mar 18, 2006)

didn't work...


----------



## PEU (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## CLHC (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello PEU!

Are those "fingers" of art of some sort?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 18, 2006)

Peu, you look a little bit like Steven Wright. Except that you smile once in awhile.


----------



## nirad (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey PEU...anyone ever tell you that you look like the comedian Steven Wright?


----------



## nirad (Mar 18, 2006)

You got the post before I did :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 18, 2006)

nirad said:


> You got the post before I did :laughing:



Well, then there's _two_ of us who think so!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, I forgot the name but, now that the both of you mentioned it—


----------



## PEU (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, these fingers are a giant sculpture of a hand, the last part you see of a drowning person, in Punta del Este, Uruguay. I went there for holidays a month ago.

A lot of people told me that I look like Steven Wright  But only people from USA or people that lived there, he is pretty unknown here in Argentina.

I just browsed google images for steve photos, and let me tell you, in some photos he looks like me, I even asked my wife 


Pablo


----------



## zespectre (Mar 20, 2006)

Peu,
That's quite a sculpture. Reminds me of one we have here in Washington DC called "the Awakening"


----------



## zespectre (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm still waiting for Sasha to post here... I'm just expecting a photo of her legendary shoes <grin>.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 20, 2006)

zespectre said:


> I'm still waiting for Sasha to post here... I'm just expecting a photo of her legendary shoes <grin>.



Here ya go Zespectre


----------



## zespectre (Mar 20, 2006)

He he he, this is like the genii website...ask and -POOF- there it is!


----------



## magic79 (Mar 20, 2006)

CHC said:


> Picture isn't good, but here it is—
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The beer isn't either! :laughing:


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello Magic79!

I'm with you there. I don't drink Bud. But the factory was an awesome place to have a looksee. . .Especially them Clydesdales!

Enjoy!


----------



## iNDiGLo (Mar 20, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> Thanks! I also play on a Pearl Export kit... here's a pic that I took from a recent show that we played.
> 
> NOTE: Not pictured is my SUPER-RARE Pearl Free-floater... It is a marching snare shrunk down to drum-set size. It was a prototype, 1 of only 20 made. It uses the SAME hardware off of the Pearl FFX Marching Series... the shell is clear, see-through acrylic. I have a Kevlar head on it! It really sounds like a marching snare! But it's only 6 inches high, instead of 18-20ish like your typical marching snare. I'll have to snap a pic of it for you other drummers to drool over.


 
My Mapex kit has a 6 1/2 x 14" free floating maple snare pictured here. Man do i love that snare drum and this kit in general....






Not to hijack the thread....but Drummers Unite!!


----------



## rikvee (Mar 21, 2006)

zespectre said:


> I'm still waiting for Sasha to post here... I'm just expecting a photo of her legendary shoes <grin>.



You'll find her right here, in the old thread post 33.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 21, 2006)

iNDiGLo said:


> My Mapex kit has a 6 1/2 x 14" free floating maple snare pictured here. Man do i love that snare drum and this kit in general....
> 
> Not to hijack the thread....but Drummers Unite!!



Nice kit man! Maybe we should start our own thread... 

Unfortunately, drumming (or ANY instrument for that matter) is a tad more expensive than flashlights...


----------



## Kozak (Mar 21, 2006)

West Forester :deviloland


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok, I borrowed a camera, and snapped a picture of myself between mods tonight. I'm sicker than a dog right now ugh...


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Mar 25, 2006)

The wife and I at Fort Sumter last week.


----------



## NickelPlate (Mar 25, 2006)

I really do look just like my Avatar. oo:


----------



## rikvee (Apr 2, 2006)

bumperoonie


----------



## cyberhobo (Apr 2, 2006)

The dog (Kaiser) and I.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Apr 5, 2006)

jeffb said:


> Don't have one of myself, as I always take our family pictures............................here.s one for "Chocolate Lab.."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Tooner (Apr 5, 2006)

Some folks say we look alike.


----------



## Navck (Apr 5, 2006)

Tooner said:


> Some folks say we look alike.



Were you two seperated at birth?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh great thanks Tooner, now I'm going to have nightmares about that!!
Cool friend you got there!


----------



## Morelite (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## atavuss (Apr 8, 2006)

Noob here.........
I am the one in the middle, this was at a halloween party last year, can't show some of the OTHER pics from the party since this seems to be a somewhat family oriented forum:


----------



## jtice (Apr 8, 2006)

oo: your hands are on backwards !!


----------



## nemul (Apr 8, 2006)

jtice said:


> oo: your hands are on backwards !!


LMAO


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Apr 8, 2006)

During the Tahoe Luxeon project...


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll bite


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 8, 2006)

atavuss said:


>




I'll Take the one on the left!  :huh: :tinfoil:


----------



## was_jlh (Apr 8, 2006)

jtice said:


> oo: your hands are on backwards !!


 
jtice, i'm worried about you if you were focusing on his hands :naughty:


----------



## jtice (Apr 8, 2006)

was_jlh said:


> jtice, i'm worried about you if you were focusing on his hands :naughty:



LOL I KNEW someone was gonna say that. :laughing:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 9, 2006)

Man, you guys are some ugly suckers.


----------



## eebowler (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok. This is me :shakehead: >>>


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2006)

(posted then retracted)... move on, nothing to see here...


----------



## mccavazos (Apr 20, 2006)

And I:


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 20, 2006)

Im the kid on the far right raising my Plackard. It was at a Model UN meeting 3 or 4 months ago.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/cornkid/me.jpg

(In black suit & green shirt with silver tie)

I was to represent Libya by the way... (that was fun  )

-tom


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2006)

It looks like the fella to your right was doing the "Live long and prosper" sign.


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL... 

actually the poor guy was representing Iraq... He did EVERYTHING that the USA representative told him to do.. It was pretty funny.

-tom


----------



## PrebKlok (Apr 21, 2006)

1993 and 1995. The newest I can find. Today I look like the 95' version except I use contact lenses today. My avatar is the one on the right.


----------



## DUQ (Apr 21, 2006)

This is me investigating "The Great Peanut Butter Incident"


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 27, 2006)

*Show Yourself take 27 *







Manzerick in the flesh!! Check out the U2 pic on my office wall too LOL


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Show Yourself take 27 *

don't all chime in at once LOL


----------



## greenLED (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Show Yourself take 27 *



Manzerick said:


> don't all chime in at once LOL


well... there's already another thread running on the same topic and we try to keep them all in one place  Thread closed. 

No, wait, I'm not a mod. Nevermind, carry on. :nana:


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Show Yourself take 27 *

HAHAHA



Show yourself strange green man! LOL


----------



## Sigman (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Show Yourself take 27 *

...merged threads.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Show Yourself take 27 *



Manzerick said:


> Show yourself strange green man! LOL


This is me. I keep telling people, break the rules and you end up with a mugshot like mine. :laughing:

:thanks: Sigman.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok, got some better pictures of me. Taken in the mirror after a Saturday night.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 15, 2006)

This is from our recent get together. I am on the front row, seated on the right, with the red shirt 





Will


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 16, 2006)

Me using the force on my wife... it was the last resort.


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL....... A show of force indeed.


You use the force _well_ my young apprentice



phatalbert said:


> Me using the force on my wife... it was the last resort.


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 16, 2006)

My contribution





Freeze Boy! LOL various lights from flashaholics in singapore shining at me. Pictured was taken by KelvinL... (hi every flashholics in SG:wave: )


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is a picture of me a month before graduating from college in 2002... Anyone ever hear of Full Sail?






and me at a party for work in 2004... 






when there is someone who pays me, so I groom a little better.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 16, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> Here is a picture of me a month before graduating from college in 2002... Anyone ever hear of Full Sail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dude, the second picture is much better! You clean up nice!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 16, 2006)

Best picture taken of me and my good lady wife in a while. Please excuse the new shelf queen I'm blowing smoke through. I wonder if a K2 will fit the eye socket??





Check out the Dalek cufflinks!!!!




Be lucky...


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2006)

Here I am earlier in the year:






.....and....

here I am after three months in the hospital this summer. Also known as the $352,000 (60 pound) weight loss plan! :laughing:


----------



## wquiles (Sep 16, 2006)

Now that the medical problems are behind you, at least you are alive and kicking, here with the rest of us - that is what is important in my book. I am glad to see that you are OK :rock: 

Will


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 16, 2006)

And you still have that award winning smile :lolsign:






Roy said:


> Here I am earlier in the year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Roy, you look younger in that second pic! Do you have a time machine or sump'm?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 16, 2006)

This is the best I can do.....a quick snapshot of my daughter. They say she has many of my physical features....

Alas....the photographer never gets into pictures....






WP


----------



## EricMack (Sep 16, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> This is the best I can do.....a quick snapshot of my daughter. They say she has many of my physical features....
> 
> Alas....the photographer never gets into pictures....
> 
> ...


 
What a cutie!  Good thing she takes after her mommy... :laughing: 


How you sealed THAT deal, we'll never know.


----------



## EricMack (Sep 16, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> I'll bite


 
Always wondered why my Mini seemed to lean to the right...:green:


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Sep 16, 2006)

Heres me at a recent squad function (on the left)






www.myspace.com/coldsolderjoint


----------



## gessner17 (Sep 16, 2006)

A day out biking........


----------



## Illum (Sep 16, 2006)

most recent shot....one for graduation of high school...class of 06





i've lost a few pounds since then


----------



## Biker Bear (Sep 16, 2006)

Here I am, on a motorcycle run over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Sep 17, 2006)

Very lucky man with wife. She collects Barbie dolls (700 and counting) and actively encourages me to buy any light I want. And I do. Very soon we will be living in a cardboard box under a bridge.


----------



## Coop (Sep 17, 2006)

cd-card-biz said:


> Very lucky man with wife. She collects Barbie dolls (700 and counting) and actively encourages me to buy any light I want. And I do. Very soon we will be living in a cardboard box under a bridge.



But It'll be a well lit cardboard box


----------



## Illum (Sep 17, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> But It'll be a well lit cardboard box



well lit and heated with primaries running the lights...:laughing:


----------



## Trashman (Sep 17, 2006)

phatalbert said:


> Me using the force on my wife... it was the last resort.




She's doing a backflip, right?


----------



## skalomax (Sep 17, 2006)

I Think They are in a Trampoline. Did i spell It Right?


----------



## Coop (Sep 17, 2006)

skalomax said:


> I Think They are in a Trampoline. Did i spell It Right?




Nope, they're *on* a trampoline


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, we were on a trampoline. But I don't see what that has to do with my using of "The Force" :lolsign:


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 17, 2006)

Even a Jedi Knight can have some trampoline-fun while fightning, can't he? 

Either way ... superb pic there !!!!!!!

bernie


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! We also have this pic as well...I like it but prefer the first one.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm in, a picture of the wife and I.




Cliff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 17, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> I'm in, a picture of the wife and I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice picture, Cliff. BTW regarding your sigline, I was just asking that of a co-worker the other day! :laughing:


----------



## rdh226 (Sep 18, 2006)

Coupla years ago:







And a few others from my home page.

-RDH


----------



## Amonra (Sep 18, 2006)

Here i am with my Ferret and Labrador


----------



## Delvance (Sep 18, 2006)

Amonra said:


> Here i am with my Ferret and Labrador


 
Hey Amonra, how's the date on that photo work ? Suddenly my head hurts =/. Gorgeous lab


----------



## Amonra (Sep 18, 2006)

well through my research in light and LED technology i accidentally discovered a way to take photos of the future............

..........Well actually it was not taken with my camera but with the camera of a friend from Holland and i guess she had the date set wrong.

Thanks


----------



## Trashman (Sep 18, 2006)

DUQ said:


> This is me investigating "The Great Peanut Butter Incident"



You know, with your name being DUQ, you have always been Vietnamese in my mind! (until now)


----------



## marxs (Sep 18, 2006)

good to see some dog lovers on cpf. heres a few posts a couple months ago from my yard











bailey my lab (yes, i named him after liquour because of his color :laughing and galax my shepeard

mark


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 18, 2006)

phatalbert said:


> Thanks for the comments! We also have this pic as well...I like it but prefer the first one.




Amazing !!
Got some more ???? 

I prefer the first one, too ... you have a more relaxed and somewhat arrogant pose there, perfectly the self-confident Jedi   ... while she seems really to be thrown back. Really cool !!! 

bernie


----------



## Owen (Sep 19, 2006)

Those are some cool pics! 
Dang it I told you these weren't the droids you're looking for...

Recent pic of me at work:



Three lights, and R123s on a charger on the bottom right. 3 lights on me, and 2 or 3 more in my bag-what a _geek_. Knives and flashlights all over the place, just like home


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 19, 2006)

did i see a Q3?? gals must be all over your pic:naughty: 


Owen said:


> Those are some cool pics!
> Dang it I told you these weren't the droids you're looking for...
> 
> Recent pic of me at work:
> ...


----------



## Illum (Sep 19, 2006)

owen, whats that fluid filled glass container with a metal rod sticking out supposed to be? 

fish tank  ?


----------



## ohiocopper (Sep 19, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> Here is a picture of me a month before graduating from college in 2002... Anyone ever hear of Full Sail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HEHE, Dude, does that thing have a Hemi?


----------



## ohiocopper (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is one of mine, relaxing at the house.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 19, 2006)

phatalbert said:


> Thanks for the comments! We also have this pic as well...I like it but prefer the first one.


Yes, I also prefer the first one - looks great 

Will


----------



## Illum (Sep 19, 2006)

carrot said:


>



Sometimes carrot is more of.... 
http://imageshack.us



but most of the time he portrays the cheerful carrot:

Ohiocooper, do you think of yourself as a human canvas:naughty:? your tattoos look awesome


----------



## ohiocopper (Sep 20, 2006)

lol! that carrot looks awesome!

Illum, thanks I think that tattoo's, if done right can be a real work of art.
My only problem is I want more and there is only so much real estate on the body!


----------



## Trashman (Sep 20, 2006)

Owen said:


> Those are some cool pics!
> Dang it I told you these weren't the droids you're looking for...
> 
> Recent pic of me at work:
> ...



It looks like we've got a bongsmith in the house! (a bongsmith with arms as big as my legs!)


----------



## metalhed (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup...that's what it looks like to me. Damn those are guns.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 20, 2006)

I know, with the radio attached to his shirt and those monstrous arms, it looks like Owen is in law enforcement, but I hear he's actually an on-call nut and shell fish cracker. I hear it's amazing to see him put those walnuts between his biceps and forceps and then.....crack!


----------



## Delvance (Sep 20, 2006)

Talking about "guns"...somehow i remembered this post by Robocop (probably because the idea of a LEO with a build like that...well...i just felt sorry for anyone that wanted a rough arrest  ). 2nd pic in that post almost looks like the above Owen photo lol.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 20, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> Here is a picture of me a month before graduating from college in 2002... Anyone ever hear of Full Sail?
> ...


Actually, yes, I believe I have. IIRC, they had an ad in PC Gamer.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 20, 2006)

This is me. Aren't I a spiffy photographer?


----------



## Owen (Sep 20, 2006)

Delvance said:


> 2nd pic in that post almost looks like the above Owen photo lol.


What's funny is that I'm the guy in the first pic with him. I just buzzed the hair off a couple of months ago. 


btw, Illum, that's caustic...for neutralizing acid


----------



## Delvance (Sep 21, 2006)

Owen said:


> What's funny is that I'm the guy in the first pic with him. I just buzzed the hair off a couple of months ago.


 
Ahh yep, Robocop's post that i linked to mentioned someone on CPF by the name of "Owen". I bet you two don't get trouble when you hit up the pub together


----------



## Dawg (Sep 21, 2006)

my name is fake said:


> me ( in red teeshirt) with some friends over sangria and delicious tapas...


Ah.......the young lady with the Airforce shirt. Who is she? She has eyes like portals to the soul. I do believe I am in love.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 21, 2006)

marxs said:


> good to see some dog lovers on cpf. heres a few posts a couple months ago from my yard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Those are 2 beautiful dogs!! Look at that tongue, I love big sloppy smoochy kisses from my Chocolate Lab. *


----------



## Concept (Sep 22, 2006)

Interesting thread.

I think its great to put faces to the names. I like everyones pets too, but im surprised that non of them have flashlights stuck to their heads or something!


----------



## Robocop (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes many people often say that Owen and I could pass for brothers...Seems we have been friends so long now we have started to look like each other. I am trying to talk him into shaving his head completely so we can be twins.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok i`ll join the club 



Here is some pictures of me and the Twins.




















Benny


----------



## PEU (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm the human :nana: smiley





Pablo


----------



## jtice (Oct 24, 2006)

oh,,,, great, now Don has a new :nana:


----------



## Trashman (Oct 24, 2006)

Robocop said:


> Yes many people often say that Owen and I could pass for brothers...Seems we have been friends so long now we have started to look like each other. I am trying to talk him into shaving his head completely so we can be twins.



Looks like you've been chasing down the bad guys on your hands! Anybody ever tell you look a bit like Yul Brynner?(especially, in that last picture) If I knew you, I'd probably call you "King." (Yul Brynner starred in "The King and I.")


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 29, 2006)

Me standing on the porch of "Ralphie's house" from the movie
_A Christmas Story. _You can't see it from the reflections but
there's a leg lamp in the front window.


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 29, 2006)

It's not a small fish, I'm just a really big guy.:nana:


----------



## Illum (Dec 28, 2006)

im surprised no one continued this thread....
this should be made into a sticky IMO, for the sake of reference


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 28, 2006)

EricMack said:


> Always wondered why my Mini seemed to lean to the right...:green:



Eric, that's a little more than we needed to know.


----------



## Sarratt (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok ... on the east side of Lake Superior -- Pukasaw National park 

Only one fish but a wonderfull two weeks.

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/6518/mehage2.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mehage2.jpg


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 28, 2006)

one of the few I have of myself. it's been a tough year for me and my cat helps to lower my blood pressure.


----------



## Illum (Dec 28, 2006)

270winchester said:


> one of the few I have of myself. it's been a tough year for me and my cat helps to lower my blood pressure.



Did you name it "snowball" ?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok....about the hair......I was born that way!

 WP


----------



## Erasmus (Dec 28, 2006)

Me peeping in the kitchen at a party with my fellow students last week :


----------



## DieselDave (Dec 28, 2006)

South Dakota Nov. 06. From right to left, Me, my Dad and Brother in Law.






*Pheasant: The limit is (3) per # of people in your group. It only took about 2.5 hours for us to reach our limit. SD had the largest crop of birds they’ve seen in 30+ years. That's a group bird pic, not just our birds.*


----------



## geepondy (Dec 28, 2006)

Holy crap, those are pheasants, right? How many are there? All shot in one day? I never had that kind of luck hunting in Vermont as a teenager. If I was lucky, during an afternoon of hunting I would be lucky to get a shot off at one.


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 28, 2006)

Flashback: At the age of ~5 in Midland, Mich, my father hunted pheasant. It was somehow "cool" to bite down on a #6 while eating same. 

Larry


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 28, 2006)

dieseldave- i dont know what the limit is up in south dakota but if just you three shot all those then it looks like you went WAY over you limit. of course there are a lot of birds up in south dakota.


----------



## DrJ (Dec 29, 2006)

This August, somewhere in Oregon....


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 29, 2006)

Here I am on Christmas with my fiancee. The beanie is one of the presents I got.


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 29, 2006)

Here I am on vacation last month in Puerto Rico.




Ray


----------



## wmpwi (Dec 29, 2006)

That's amazing. Puerto Rico looks a lot like a room I had just outside of Detroit last year. I imagined it a little more tropical than that. (Just kidding) :laughing: 




Kid9P said:


> Here I am on vacation last month in Puerto Rico.
> 
> <snip>
> Ray


----------



## Coop (Dec 29, 2006)

Here's one of me and my girlfriend. Taken in france in the Spring of 2006, a few minutes after we found the stash for GeoCache 'Cache Reilhac' (the plastic tube we are holding in the pic).


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm the one up front, we are falling about 75 mph. from 14,000 ft. My first skydive, but not my last. If you have any impulse to try it, DO IT.:rock:


----------



## highorder (Dec 29, 2006)

these threads are always fun!

a little light exercise with a 22oz Rolling Rock...


----------



## swampgator (Dec 29, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> dieseldave- i dont know what the limit is up in south dakota but if just you three shot all those then it looks like you went WAY over you limit. of course there are a lot of birds up in south dakota.


 
Most states allow a possession limit of 2 days worth. If the daily bag limit is 12 then possession limit would be 24. Not sure if that applies to pheasants in SD though.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 29, 2006)

swampgator said:


> Most states allow a possession limit of 2 days worth. If the daily bag limit is 12 then possession limit would be 24. Not sure if that applies to pheasants in SD though.


down here in kansas it is you can have 4 roosters a day, the next day your limit starts over till the end of pheasent season. i ask becuase even if he did get more birds the next day by the time they got both days worth of birds together, the day befores birds would be bad.

of course i dont know the limit for south dakota, thats why i was wondering what the limit was.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 29, 2006)

Pumaman said:


>


watch out your shoes untied:laughing:


----------



## eebowler (Dec 29, 2006)

highorder, that's a hat club you're at right? oo: Heck, I don't think I've seen so many hats in a store even.


----------



## highorder (Dec 30, 2006)

actually, that's my buddies basement, complete with a vintage Schwinn airdyne!


----------



## 2000xlt (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## swampgator (Dec 30, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> down here in kansas it is you can have 4 roosters a day, the next day your limit starts over till the end of pheasent season. i ask becuase even if he did get more birds the next day by the time they got both days worth of birds together, the day befores birds would be bad.
> 
> of course i dont know the limit for south dakota, thats why i was wondering what the limit was.


 
I don't know. I never was much of a bird hunter. Now rabbits and squirrel well, that's a different story.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, here's a newer photo of me I just took holding my 1st flashlight.
It's only 31 years old.
I'm now 38.


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, you asked.......so I dug one up.



Me after bar time, and a ride home in the rain. Have a habit of self-portraits as nobody takes pictures of me. And no, I'm not wacked out on photons. 

My wife insisted I post a more "civil" picture. 






While it's obvious my son is smiling, it's a bit harder to tell that I am too.  This too, is a self portrait.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2006)

carrot said:


> Okay, okay. Real picture. Me and cat, but cat doesn't look too happy being held (he wants to play in the snow).


 
Whoa! No offense, but for some strange reason; I always pictured you as a young Irishman.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 31, 2006)

3rdShift, has anyone ever told you that you look a little bit like Darrell Hammond from SNL? :huh:


----------



## cave dave (Dec 31, 2006)

Just to prove I live up to my username.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 31, 2006)

cave dave said:


> Just to prove I live up to my username.


cave dave- dont you get worried about climbing up a lot of those little holes then not remmbering wich one you came up, then getting lost in there? how do you guys know where you came from?

thanks


----------



## Illum (Dec 31, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> cave dave- dont you get worried about climbing up a lot of those little holes then not remmbering wich one you came up, then getting lost in there? how do you guys know where you came from?
> 
> thanks



i guess this is where parachute chords come in handy...not a caver myself


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 31, 2006)

delete me for beam head


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 31, 2006)

raggie33 said:


>



Wait a minute - I thought you were a penguin? :laughing:


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 31, 2006)

[deleted


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 31, 2006)

*New rule*: no comments in this thread unless your pic is posted here, in the old thread or somewhere on CPF.


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 31, 2006)

Learning to long board again, here is a shot my wife took of me days before ThanksGiving. I have much to be thankful for !!


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 31, 2006)

I just finished cleaning the shop...thought I'd let ya see...






I don't use a flood coolant systems, I've heard it will promote rust...






TB


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 31, 2006)

McGizmo said:


> Learning to long board again, here is a shot my wife took of me days before ThanksGiving. I have much to be thankful for !!


 Please edit your post...

Photoshop the 'plumbers crack', please...


----------



## Morelite (Dec 31, 2006)

Good one Scott, now show us the real one.  




TranquillityBase said:


> I just finished cleaning the shop...thought I'd let ya see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 31, 2006)

All right...


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 31, 2006)

TB,
Clean our chip pan and we can talk about piggy banks. I am sorry the camera didn't have a longer lens when my wife took the pics. A close up of the one below could have been a moon dedicated to you! :nana:


----------



## Darell (Dec 31, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> *New rule*: no comments in this thread unless your pic is posted here...


...on a turtle or with your moon showing...

Jeez. I haven't been through the thread in a while. Some of you guys need to learn to smile! Scary stuff!


----------



## Concept (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok its about time I posted a picie
He is me and Mr Puss after a hard days work.


----------



## DrJ (Dec 31, 2006)

Darell said:


> ...on a turtle or with your moon showing...
> 
> Jeez. I haven't been through the thread in a while. Some of you guys need to learn to smile! Scary stuff!


Yup, it's always better to have some smiles...so here are the other flashlight geeks in my family...that's Toast with the glasses, and Angel (the Zidane supporter)..."The Wife" is working the camera....


----------



## bwaites (Jan 1, 2007)

And that looks like a Bengal cat in your arms?


----------



## dulridge (Jan 1, 2007)

At work in 2005 - the mask is not normal: 

MRSA is a pain... Antibiotic abusers take note!






Surfing it ain't 

Can't find a turtle shot - but can find one at Santa's bookshop in Madrid.






Anybody else noticed that even the spammers appear to have taken Hogmanay off? Or is it just my mailserver?


----------



## Robocop (Jan 1, 2007)

Trashman to answer your question yes I do get the Yul Brenner comments as well as Mr. Clean and most often Vin Diesel....I do not see the resemblance however others do. I guess it could be much worse if people started calling me Mini Me or something.

The guys at work actually went to the trouble of placing a poster of that Mini Me actor in the precinct and fixed it all up with a name tag and badge.....it was actually very funny seeing as I am kind of short at only 5 foot 8.....I took it all as fun seeing as everyone there had a gun of some sorts....hehe....and some of them shoot better than me.


----------



## London Lad (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Kiessling (Jan 1, 2007)

My Boss and Me (I am the one behind the girl) in a mystical place. It is an actual pic of 2006.






bernie


----------



## geepondy (Jan 1, 2007)

Dr.J, I gotta ask, is that a baby Tiger or a house cat? It sure looks like a baby Tiger!



DrJ said:


> Yup, it's always better to have some smiles...so here are the other flashlight geeks in my family...that's Toast with the glasses, and Angel (the Zidane supporter)..."The Wife" is working the camera....


----------



## leukos (Jan 1, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> My Boss and Me (I am the one behind the girl) in a mystical place. It is an actual pic of 2006.
> bernie


 
Fosse Dionne?


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 1, 2007)

YES !!! Cool you know. 
The source of the river Dionne in Tonnère, France. Comes straight out of the rocks and they build this thing around it as a place of mystical gatherings and ... washing 











This is perhaps the one favourite place I ever visited.

bernie


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 1, 2007)

geepondy said:


> Dr.J, I gotta ask, is that a baby Tiger or a house cat? It sure looks like a baby Tiger!


 
not a tiger, looks more like a bobcat but the tail seems too long, and the black ring around the mouth looks like a puma. I could ask my dad, here is an old pic of him with 3 bengal tigers.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 1, 2007)

Bernie, so there IS a girl who would have you! :lolsign: The place reminds me of Bath, England. Great shots!

Pumaman, those baby bengal tigers are beautiful! I just showed my daughter (the animal lover) the pic.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 1, 2007)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Bernie, so there IS a girl who would have you! :lolsign: The place reminds me of Bath, England. Great shots!




Yes ...  ... I am quite glad she puts up with me and my "occupations" :bow:
Got some pics of Bath? Bath (England), not you taking a bath, that is 

bernie


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 1, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> Yes ...  ... I am quite glad she puts up with me and my "occupations" :bow:
> Got some pics of Bath? Bath (England), not you taking a bath, that is
> 
> bernie



I'll see what I can do with the Bath, England shots. Unless one of our British brothers can come through there. I know what you mean about our women and their tolerance of our flashlight obsessions.


----------



## EricMack (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, this thread is a riot! Some of you all don't look ANYTHING like I had pictured in my mind (well, except for that Great White Plumber guy).  


Bernie, are you SURE you are younger than me?   And a Red? Yep, *The Boss!! *:bow: 

oo: 
EM


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 1, 2007)

Nope, no red, just brown with some "additions"  
And yes, the boss.

I might be younger than you, but I sure do feel older ... somwthing like 50 years and counting. :green:

bernie


----------



## PEU (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are some recent images  (click to enlarge)



 

 

 


 

 

​

Have an excellent 2007 !​

Pablo


----------



## Illum (Jan 1, 2007)

EricMack said:


> Man, this thread is a riot! Some of you all don't look ANYTHING like I had pictured in my mind (well, except for that Great White Plumber guy).
> 
> 
> Bernie, are you SURE you are younger than me?   And a Red? Yep, *The Boss!! *:bow:
> ...



+1


----------



## yclo (Jan 1, 2007)

Bigger

-YC


----------



## BVH (Jan 1, 2007)

What I experience during the day rarely affects my dreams. Last night I dreamed I was walking down the front slope of a friends residence and what should I see across the street? A full-size tiger. I very casually turned to walk towards the back yard but the tiger casually started to follow me. Thats about all I remember. Thanks for the tiger pics! I really appreciate it! :nana:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 1, 2007)

BVH said:


> What I experience during the day rarely affects my dreams. Last night I dreamed I was walking down the front slope of a friends residence and what should I see across the street? A full-size tiger. I very casually turned to walk towards the back yard but the tiger casually started to follow me. Thats about all I remember. Thanks for the tiger pics! I really appreciate it! :nana:



Hmmm. Freund says that's a sign you need to buy another flashlight.


----------



## BVH (Jan 1, 2007)

I just ordered a Larryk14 and bought Mac's Cyan Quad. Isn't that enough for one day?

Here I am on my hour long Kauai full island tour ultralight flight. What a great time I had! The wettest peak on earth was totally clear that morning, a rarity. Saw 3 large schools of dolphin from the air and its amazing, turtles are so easy to spot. Must have seen 50 of them.


----------



## fire-stick (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi I'm scott, I'm NOT a flashaholic.... See, I'm different, I can quit anytime I want! I'm not addicted! I don't need flashlights! (Did I sound convincing?)






Coffee + spare time = FUN






I'm the one on the left! 






Me and my nephew






Me and my mother after my advanced purple belt test






I'm the NON-cute one!


----------



## DrJ (Jan 1, 2007)

bwaites said:


> And that looks like a Bengal cat in your arms?


Toast, my daughter, says it's a Leopard...it was last August at the West Coast Game Park in Oregon, along the coast...as I remember, the little fellow was born in the park...the kids really like the place...(they have lions and tigers and bears too)....

http://www.gameparksafari.com/


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 1, 2007)

Bernie, you look much younger than I'd imagined. You are wise beyond your years.


----------



## bwaites (Jan 1, 2007)

DrJ,

Pretty long face for a leopard cub, looks more like this cougar cub (I love big cats, I initially thought it might be a house pet, a Bengal cat, pictures below):

http://gameparksafari.com/Gallery/baby-cougar

http://www.absolutelybengals.com/pages/goodtimes.html


----------



## bombelman (Jan 1, 2007)

questions ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2007)

Yup, he's holding the piece de resistance of a 100,000 cracker. 

hmm, somehow my post ended up before yours....


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. Is that a string of firecrackers?


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 1, 2007)

bombelman said:


> questions ?


who has to clean up the mess?


----------



## DrJ (Jan 1, 2007)

bwaites said:


> DrJ,
> 
> Pretty long face for a leopard cub, looks more like this cougar cub (I love big cats, I initially thought it might be a house pet, a Bengal cat, pictures below):
> 
> ...


You could be right, it does have a really long tail too...each time we go there, they have several different baby animals, maybe we saw a baby Leopard there last year....


----------



## bombelman (Jan 1, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> who has to clean up the mess?


Not me...  



[email protected] said:


> Yup, he's holding the piece de resistance of a 100,000 cracker.





PhotonWrangler said:


> Wow. Is that a string of firecrackers?


Not just "a" string. It's a 50yrd string, not sure how many shots...
It ran from out left gate to the garage to the right of our house.
Some more eyecandy:
Mom and dad unrollin': 
IMG_4239.JPG
The outcome:
IMG_4249.JPG
IMG_4256.JPG
IMG_4266.JPG
(linked to not trash this thread)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2007)

50 yrd? :huh: more likely to be a 1.000.000 one than.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jan 1, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> who has to clean up the mess?


There doesn't look like there's gonna be much of a mess when it's done... :laughing:


----------



## bwaites (Jan 1, 2007)

DrJ said:


> You could be right, it does have a really long tail too...each time we go there, they have several different baby animals, maybe we saw a baby Leopard there last year....


 
HMMM...a really long tail, could be a snow leapord cub. They used to have snow leapords there if I remember right!

Bill


----------



## bombelman (Jan 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, he's holding the piece de resistance of a 100,000 cracker.



Sorry, it's more like 500.000 mcd...errrrr, I mean shots....
 :naughty: :rock:  :laughing:


----------



## ksbman (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's a picture of me at work, signing off some paperwork, in Detroit a few months ago.


----------



## Illum (Jan 1, 2007)

bombelman said:


> questions ?



did you use a USL to light it?

start new years the flashaholics way


----------



## Illum (Jan 1, 2007)

me 7 months after my grad pic [previous post]





thought I randomly toss one in....
for reference: camera canon SD630, SFA2


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jan 2, 2007)

Concept said:


> Ok its about time I posted a picie
> He is me and Mr Puss after a hard days work.


So... Is that a cat nap? :laughing:

Absolutely adorable kitty. I, too, enjoy napping with my furry critter.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 2, 2007)

ksbman said:


> Here's a picture of me at work, signing off some paperwork, in Detroit a few months ago.



I remember you now from the 9-06 cpf dfw get together.
I wish I had gotten there sooner to spend a little more time with you.
Myself and Leef were late and almost missed you alltogether.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 2, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> 3rdShift, has anyone ever told you that you look a little bit like Darrell Hammond from SNL? :huh:


Huh?
I have been away from snl for a while.
I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 2, 2007)

3rd_shift said:


> Huh?
> I have been away from snl for a while.
> I'll have to look into that one.








You be the judge...


----------



## Nereus (Feb 24, 2007)

*What do you look like?*

EDIT: I started a new thread with this post because I did not notice that there already was a thread under the same topic. So moderator merged my thread to this one. EDIT ENDS.

The title pretty much says it... Sometimes when reading posts I find myself thinking what does the writer look like. So, this is me:






Feel free to post a photo of yourself 

-N


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*

Didn't we just do this in a long thread?


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*

Brother Nereus - 

See here.

cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## BladeZealot (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*

trust me...you'll sleep better not knowing...


----------



## Illum (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*



BladeZealot said:


> trust me...you'll sleep better not knowing...



hes got a point :hahaha:


----------



## Dustin Liu (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*

This is what I look like:


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL PhotonWrangler!

After going through this thread, I decided to participate.

Do I look like anybody you know? 







With "WfeJanet"


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 24, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> LOL PhotonWrangler!
> 
> After going through this thread, I decided to participate.
> 
> ...


a little like condi rice


----------



## raggie33 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*

i look almost human


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 24, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> a little like condi rice


 
No doubt! :laughing:


----------



## bombelman (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice !! So "Wife Janet" still does not know you are actually married so some High Power LED ?

Nice S2000 too !! Same color as my (backup) camera 
Mirror shot of Yellow 300D with Canon 50mm f/1.8




Testing a Canon 17-40mm f/4 before dumping it for 16-35mm f2/8 





Yellow rocks ! Cheers !


----------



## Empath (Feb 24, 2007)

Like topic threads merged.


----------



## Illum (Feb 24, 2007)

no pics of you empath?


----------



## Empath (Feb 24, 2007)

My time for photos was a few decades ago.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Feb 24, 2007)

Here I am about a year ago.






And with the Family...


----------



## Dustin Liu (Feb 24, 2007)

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


[/url]


----------



## Gryloc (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a really cool thread! It is nice knowing that you are talking to actual people. I am so used to relating people on CPF with their avatars, which is not the best thing to do at times. I am the person that is usually behind the camera, so there is not many pictures of me. Here are two of the few that I have available.

This is not a good picture of me because the camera was focused on some loser (on the right) who was shoving ice cream in my face. That [email protected]



All jokes aside, I decided to share my ice cream when I was at Young's Dairy in Yellow Springs Ohio. I was taking a break from work with my friends. That was fun.

Here I am with other good friends from my summer job. I am on my far right. 



I was at my friend's birthday celebration (he is in the middle). Good times...

I do not have a picture of myself working with my lights and stuff. Oh well. I hope you all enjoyed this. I hope this thread keeps on going on!


-Tony


----------



## jhanko (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, guess I've got nothing to hide... Here's a picture of me and my family and my dog. He's a good, loyal friend but as you can see his ball-catching skills suck!










If you're interested in cars, you might enjoy visiting my homepage.
It hasn't been updated in a while, but you'll get the point...
http://jhanko.home.comcast.net/home.htm


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 25, 2007)

My most recent photo -


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 25, 2007)

:lolsign:


----------



## chimo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a pic from this morning of my wife and I out for an early skate (16km) on the canal.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks like a LOT of fun chimo! 

Is there a lot of skaters at night? The streetlamps look like the canal would be lit up very nicely for a romantic evening.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 25, 2007)

Me on left in 2004 after getting the 2nd prize in a geek programming contest at my university!

http://www.uqac.ca/cyberomnium/2004/images/photos/photo_09.jpg


----------



## chimo (Feb 25, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> That looks like a LOT of fun chimo!
> 
> Is there a lot of skaters at night? The streetlamps look like the canal would be lit up very nicely for a romantic evening.



We have done a few evening skates as well - it is very nice. The photos was taken at the north end of the canal. 

The canal is well lit - the length is the run is 7.8km. We started at the top today and went all the way to the bottom and back. 

The ice conditions are usually best in the morning before the ice is subjected to thousands of skaters.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 26, 2007)

That looks like a good place to ice skate.


----------



## Trashman (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*



Dustin Liu said:


> This is what I look like:




Do you play a cop on the series Numb3rs? I know I've seen that face in movies or on TV.

Hmm...after looking at the picture again, I think I remember that face in some made for TV martial arts movie. Am I right, or do you just have that face?


----------



## jayhackett03 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah good times.


----------



## BIGIRON (Mar 1, 2007)

My avatar. On a float trip.


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright, I guess I should post one of myself. I do better behind the camera than in front.


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*



Trashman said:


> Do you play a cop on the series Numb3rs? I know I've seen that face in movies or on TV.
> 
> Hmm...after looking at the picture again, I think I remember that face in some made for TV martial arts movie. Am I right, or do you just have that face?



Russell Wong?


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*

They're pictures of actor Russell Wong (aka Wong Law Siu) that have been gathered from various web sites.



Trashman said:


> Do you play a cop on the series Numb3rs? I know I've seen that face in movies or on TV.
> 
> Hmm...after looking at the picture again, I think I remember that face in some made for TV martial arts movie. Am I right, or do you just have that face?


----------



## Trashman (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: What do you look like?*



Brighteyez said:


> They're pictures of actor Russell Wong (aka Wong Law Siu) that have been gathered from various web sites.




Thanks, I knew that guy looked familiar. I was thinking, wow, we've got a semi-famous actor on CPF, but it looks like I just took the bait!


:thinking:....maybe, I can get an autograph....


----------



## EatSleepRunBike (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's me on the edge of a small waterfall on a hike near home.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Mar 2, 2007)

Heres me with some of my new toys!


----------



## Illum (Mar 2, 2007)

:kewlpics: CSJ, doin a little photon showering outside eh?:naughty::naughty:


----------



## DFiorentino (Mar 2, 2007)

Who's this...?











Doesn't look like he's the brains of the operation.










...or maybe there's something darker lurking beneath the surface...











Ok, so its been a looooong day at work and I'm feeling a bit tired/stupid. 


-DF


----------



## bombelman (Mar 2, 2007)

The folks who take your (our) pictures must think you're (we're) nuts . . . :lolsign:


----------



## Illum (Mar 2, 2007)

bombelman said:


> The folks who take your (our) pictures must think you're (we're) nuts . . . :lolsign:



just a little out of the ordinary, a typical situation on the forum


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Robocop said:


> Yes many people often say that Owen and I could pass for brothers...Seems we have been friends so long now we have started to look like each other. I am trying to talk him into shaving his head completely so we can be twins.



Dude, you gotta share your workout routine!

I guess I can throw one of me out there...


----------



## myk (Mar 2, 2007)

what the hell
random picture, since i spend most of my life in hotel rooms as a consultant, i thought this would be fitting (even though this was in Vienna, the Hilton Vienna Danube to be specific)


----------



## Robocop (Mar 3, 2007)

KDOG3 there is really no secret as I have pretty good genetics and hit the gym maybe twice or 3 times a week. I am feeling my age now as I just hit 38 and thank my lucky stars to be in the shape I am. I have never drank and sweet tea is about my only weakness so that may play a part also. Myself and Owen are both short and stocky so it is not that hard for shorter guys to build muscle....plus I have to keep up with much younger officers and criminals at work so I try to keep some shape to me....another pic from work with my old partner Richard (AKA-Rock)...he is a big dude as well and we made a good team.


----------



## wmpwi (Mar 3, 2007)

Robo, I have to apologize for this, but besides being funny, it's the reason I don't use imageshack for posting pictures of me. They rotate ads and, as you can see, you never know what might be associated with your picture. The one at the bottom looks like a matchmaker :laughing:


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## AndyTiedye (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Robocop (Mar 4, 2007)

WMPWI now that is funny and I never knew those ads were attatched to pics....haha well I guess we did make a "cute" couple. I use image shack simply because I thought we had to use something to avoid hot linking.....regardless thanks for the heads up and I am still laughing at what it may look like to some people....we were good partners but not that close.....hehe too funny.


----------



## sortafast (Mar 4, 2007)

Me circa summer of 2005 at post canyon outside of hood river.


----------



## wmpwi (Mar 4, 2007)

You're a lucky guy. I work with a lot of cops and some of them would have absolutely freaked on that. Glad you got a laugh out of it. Stay safe.





Robocop said:


> WMPWI now that is funny and I never knew those ads were attatched to pics....haha well I guess we did make a "cute" couple. I use image shack simply because I thought we had to use something to avoid hot linking.....regardless thanks for the heads up and I am still laughing at what it may look like to some people....we were good partners but not that close.....hehe too funny.


----------



## wmpwi (Mar 4, 2007)

I presume this shot was taken just before the ambulance got there. :laughing: 



sortafast said:


> Me circa summer of 2005 at post canyon outside of hood river.


----------



## sortafast (Mar 4, 2007)

wmpwi said:


> I presume this shot was taken just before the ambulance got there. :laughing:


No ambulance. You should see the 25 foot gap i did in that same area. I wish that someone would have gotten a pic of it the first time i did it. I went about 15' past the start of the landing. That almost ended up in an ambulance trip, but rode out clean. I gots the skills. Can't wait to get my bike lights up and running so i can do this stuff at night...... :rock:


----------



## DUQ (Mar 4, 2007)

DFiorentino said:


> Who's this...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh a man right up in my line of work. Do you guys only balance air or fluids also? When you going to finish that sleeve boy!


----------



## DFiorentino (Mar 4, 2007)

DUQ said:


> Ahh a man right up in my line of work. Do you guys only balance air or fluids also? When you going to finish that sleeve boy!



:wave: We do both...well at least I do. Some of our employees are, let's just say, less experienced in the hydronic area. As for the sleeve, I'm actually working on some designs for my other arm first which I hope to get done in the next couple months. I guess its my OCD in that I feel I need the _balance_.

-DF


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 4, 2007)

Wahahahha!!! Free dating!
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 



wmpwi said:


> Robo, I have to apologize for this, but besides being funny, it's the reason I don't use imageshack for posting pictures of me. They rotate ads and, as you can see, you never know what might be associated with your picture. The one at the bottom looks like a matchmaker :laughing:


----------



## Coop (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's another one of me... A beautiful self-portrait of my ugly unshaven mug...







I'm sorry I had to do this to you all...


----------



## iNDiGLo (Mar 4, 2007)

OK here's my mug from about 2 yrs ago. Don't have that drumkit anymore but i do have another one on the way...


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 6, 2007)

Here I am  Summer foto @ work


----------



## jtice (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone ever tell you that you look like Mikey Teutul? 



MayCooper said:


> Here's another one of me... A beautiful self-portrait of my ugly unshaven mug...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 22, 2007)

*Introduce yourselves! Here's photo of me. *





for those of you curious of the 'man behind the posts'
and I'm a HUGE Flashaholic, obviously!


----------



## eebowler (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Introduce yourselves! Here's photo of me. *

Show yourself. Put a face to your name.

Btw, your pic isn't working.


----------



## Illum (Sep 18, 2007)

is this thread still alive?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2007)

It is now, you just bumped it.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> It is now, you just bumped it.


 
Well, might as well take advantage of the bump.... 

(Everyone tells me I look like the Psycho from the film Full Metal Jacket, when I shave my head).


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 18, 2007)

here's one of me in a line up, trying to sweat a confession out of us.
I'm the last on the right.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you a judge?
The black robe looks..."judgy".


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 18, 2007)

:nana:


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of my friend Phoenix and me. Little did I know it, but he turned out to be pretty much a rescue... I learned a LOT about horsemanship... LOL


----------



## Knifemaster (Sep 19, 2007)

myk said:


> what the hell
> random picture, since i spend most of my life in hotel rooms as a consultant, i thought this would be fitting (even though this was in Vienna, the Hilton Vienna Danube to be specific)



Hilton? It looks like a bad motel


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 19, 2007)

Who me? if the robe fits wear it. Not judge, priest, serving my sheriff's office as chaplain.



The_LED_Museum said:


> Are you a judge?
> The black robe looks..."judgy".


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2007)

jimjones3630 said:


> Who me? if the robe fits wear it. Not judge, priest, serving my sheriff's office as chaplain.



And you picked Jim Jones as your CPF alias???


----------



## Valolammas (Sep 19, 2007)

The equivalent thread just got bumped at EDCF, too, and I posted this there so might as well post it here as well. This pic is a couple of years old, but I still look the same (including the hat).


----------



## dmdrewitt (Sep 19, 2007)

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


[/URL]


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 19, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> And you picked Jim Jones as your CPF alias???


 
Think know where going. But you'd have to be really old to remember.ha ha Yes, there is a well know Benedictine Theologian James Jones but that is not me. Or the infamous Jim Jones of San Francisco CA, who in the 1950's preached publiclly but not affilated with any church until 1964 he join a mainstream christian church. 

His charismatic personality attracted a following, moved his group to Guyana, to make a "utopian" just society-escaping US charges of tax fraud- where all share the wealth appealed to the homeless in SF . His idea of "all" meant he got all then descided what someone needs and share some of the wealth.

The guy was crazy upon learning a US government investigation was planning to inspect his little villiage. Members of his group attacked the delagation at the airport killing 6. Reportedly he spiked Kool Aid, it was grape Flavor Aid, with cyanide forcing children and adults to drink who didn't willingly follow.

So, moral of the story is if poor, homeless, living on the street, eat most of the time at the local soup kitchen count your blessings. Don't take that the wrong way. Our state in life can always be worst. Some of jones' followers had money, many didn't. Blinded by poverty judgement can easily be affected. Know fact people will steal to feed themselves. 

Around here people call me Fr. or Rev.Fr. James, or Chaplain Jones so
for me jimjones3630 while my real name is somewhat of an alias


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 19, 2007)

Interesting thread. 
Here is a picture of me, somewhere in the High Tatra mountains (fog/clouds behind me).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 19, 2007)

This is the most recent; it's a screen dump from a movie of me flying an R/C airplane on the 15th of this month.


----------



## Supernam (Sep 19, 2007)

On the right... Yeah baby, no more school!


----------



## Thujone (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Illum (Sep 19, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan, thats just :rock:
what was PK gesturing?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig, that's a great picture! You have a vaguely Clint Eastwood-ish wild west look in that shot. A cowboy hat and a bandana would complete the picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## WNG (Sep 19, 2007)

This past Summer, in Le vieux port de Montréal.


----------



## geepondy (Sep 19, 2007)

Dmdrewitt, that's pretty impressive. Are you a commercial pilot?



dmdrewitt said:


> [URL=http://imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## geepondy (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig, ya doing ok. You're a year younger then me and it looks like you still got all your hair and most of it is still the original color. I can't say the same on either account. From the voice in the video, your sister sounds like a nice person.



The_LED_Museum said:


> This is the most recent; it's a screen dump from a movie of me flying an R/C airplane on the 15th of this month.


----------



## Illum (Sep 19, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> This is the most recent; it's a screen dump from a movie of me flying an R/C airplane on the 15th of this month.




some reason when I looked at your picture you seem very very worried, gazing something far away

you must love your R/C airplane very much 
that being said...I need to get one


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 20, 2007)

My best friend is such a cool guy. He lets me use his stuff. This is a frame from a video clip where I load and fire a .54 black powder muzzleloading pistol.




And here I am with my Remington SPR100 12ga shotgun.




The videos are here.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Sep 20, 2007)

Me and my boy Cody at his 3rd Birthday Party last month.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 20, 2007)

jimjones3630 said:


> Around here people call me Fr. or Rev.Fr. James, or Chaplain Jones so
> for me jimjones3630 while my real name is somewhat of an alias



The sinister Jim Jones was before my time. But there are a lot of broken people in the world who would happily follow such an individual, again. Happily turn over their entire life savings for the promise of a caring family, love, a place where they belong, and the chance to do something more Spiritually important with their lives. 
Just a matter of time before another one comes along who has the right combination of charisma, a knowledge of human nature, and a sack full of empty promises..... Ironically, being somewhat or possibly very jadded; means I don't have to worry about being parted with my life savings.

Also, thanks for clarifying about your name, Father.


----------



## electromage (Sep 20, 2007)

This is me with my girlfriend this past New Years (hence the confetti). That's one of the most recent pictures I have of myself. She's usually the one in front of the camera.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Sep 20, 2007)

geepondy said:


> Dmdrewitt, that's pretty impressive. Are you a commercial pilot?



geepondy

Yes I am. I have been on vacation for just over two weeks and I miss it so much. I can't wait to go back to work.


----------



## EricMack (Sep 20, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> :nana:


 
Didn't know you were Asian, PSM! :huh:

Who's that with you, Goatizzle?! :nana:


----------



## lctorana (Sep 20, 2007)

Fromtha last Melbourne meet:

http://img144.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=45188_IMG_0040_122_708lo.JPG

I'm the one in the middle.


----------



## Grubbster (Sep 20, 2007)

electromage said:


> She's usually the one in front of the camera.


Understandable.:naughty:


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 20, 2007)

Monocrom

Not to focus on what is wrong or evil in the world but also not to be naive, what you mention sociology identifies as a formula of formation of a cult. 

Human nature longs to be loved and to love. some assert that is our highest calling, the sumit of human developement is to give unconditional acceptance/love and to be able to receive unconditional acceptance/love from others. 

That so many in the USA are searching for some kind of Spirituality shows by many indicators and one of them is the growth of Anonymous groups. Alcoholics A., narcotics A., gambeling A., sex addicts A., over 200 different Anonymous groups made up of people who have found seaking a Higher Power as they say that HP can do for them what they couldn't do for themselves. Nothing is more empty than the promise of drugs. I'll feel better, I'll look better, I'll be someone.

Attending one of these meetings I have seen some very spiritually motivatied, happy floks who have found their place in the world. A cult they are not even though the first group started in the 1930's I think. AA borrowed from the Oxford Movement(religious movement) in England some steps. Those steps came from a Religious Order within the Catholic church. 

This has become too long of a post so if anyone asks what steps and what Order I'll follow up.

jim



Monocrom said:


> The sinister Jim Jones was before my time. But there are a lot of broken people in the world who would happily follow such an individual, again. Happily turn over their entire life savings for the promise of a caring family, love, a place where they belong, and the chance to do something more Spiritually important with their lives.
> Just a matter of time before another one comes along who has the right combination of charisma, a knowledge of human nature, and a sack full of empty promises..... Ironically, being somewhat or possibly very jadded; means I don't have to worry about being parted with my life savings.
> 
> Also, thanks for clarifying about your name, Father.


----------



## Illum (Sep 20, 2007)

TigerhawkT3, finally now I know what you look like.
what? no weapon light on that beautiful Remington of yours?

your wiser than you look


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 20, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> TigerhawkT3, finally now I know what you look like.
> what? no weapon light on that beautiful Remington of yours?
> 
> your wiser than you look


Heh, thanks. The Remington feels like it belongs in a painting, not a jpg. I don't think I'll mess with it. As for my Marlin, however, my friend says that his dad can get me a good price on a really nice scope on his next business trip to China. That would be a great combo.


----------



## Knifemaster (Sep 20, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> This is the most recent; it's a screen dump from a movie of me flying an R/C airplane on the 15th of this month.



Meatloaf has a brother


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2007)

jimjones3630 said:


> Monocrom
> 
> Not to focus on what is wrong or evil in the world but also not to be naive, what you mention sociology identifies as a formula of formation of a cult.
> 
> ...



You are correct. People long for Acceptance and Love. I'd like to think that those who find both, will return the favor. But my experience tells me otherwise. I think it's wonderful when someone finds the place where they belong. Some of us.... still looking. (I have to admit, I generally get things done better, alone).

Unconditional love and acceptance though is a myth. (The only exception being a Mother's love for her children. And, sadly, even that doesn't happen everytime).

Acceptance is possible, but there are indeed conditions involved. Same thing with love, which is often fleeting. 

Also, I would appreciate it if you would follow up. Thank you, Father.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 21, 2007)

Monocrom, 

For most people most of the time we experience, encounter others humanity. Humanity that is flawed. Don't think we can get through life without getting "burned" by someone at some time. The challange I think we all face at times is not to become cynical. I am not talking about having a"optimistic" attitude seeing the glass is half full vs. "pessimestic" attitude seeing the glass half empty. Could talk at length on that but for brevity sake.

Ask 10 people what is love and probable get 10 different answers and they all could be correct. As a Christian I have to define myself in the light of Christ. So my definition of love is what Christ said no man has greater love than to lay down his life for others. 

So I am supposed to do something for other people up to and including laying down my life. How can I do that if I do not accept them as a person? Rules out waiting for them to do some thing for me first. 

Christ has already initiated His act of love for me, God has already taken the first move and the ball is in my court so to speak. Christ has shown His unconditional love of me and every person. And if you where the only person in the world He still would have went through His passion because He knows and loves you personally.

Mother Teresa of Calcutta was asked by a reporter how she could do the work she did daily with the poorest of poor dying. She open the door looked out in the street seeing a person laying there and looked at the reporter saying "don't you see Christ there?"
Christ said what you do for the least of these you do for Me. She believed Him. Unconditonal love unconditonal acceptance is not a myth. It is something to grow within us as we grow in the image and likeness of Christ. This process of growing in Christ image in the western church we call Santification, and in the eastern chruchs is called Deification.

Unconditional acceptance of others is not turning a blind eye so to speak to bad behavior, or extending a license for any and all behavior. It is loving the sinner and hating the sin. 

jim



Monocrom said:


> You are correct. People long for Acceptance and Love. I'd like to think that those who find both, will return the favor. But my experience tells me otherwise. I think it's wonderful when someone finds the place where they belong. Some of us.... still looking. (I have to admit, I generally get things done better, alone).
> 
> Unconditional love and acceptance though is a myth. (The only exception being a Mother's love for her children. And, sadly, even that doesn't happen everytime).
> 
> ...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2007)

To: jimjones3630 -

Your words are inspirational, and definitely something to ponder. I try to be a good Christian, sometimes fall short..... I think everyone has been burned, numerous times perhaps. 

Must admit, I find it hard to seperate the sin from the sinner. Often times, people choose to do what they do. They make a conscious choice. For example, I've been having problems with a co-worker who consistently would show up late to relieve me from work. Although far from being a sin, he's the one making the conscious choice not to be courtious or professional. The situation only got better when I got angry one day and decided to act on it. (No violence involved). 

But my supervisor was finally convinced that this was not a minor problem..... I can't seperate him from his actions. While I don't wish a slow death for the co-worker, I wouldn't mind if he were fired and replaced by someone more mature & professional.

I've seen the more baser actions and behavior of humanity. Few examples of unconditional love I can point to. I'm usually the guy who's nice to everyone he meets. But the favor is not often returned....

I appreciate the response to my last post. Thanks for that, Father.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 21, 2007)

Monocrom,

Yes that's it. People make a conscious choice. That choice could have been made many years earlier and now is automatic without giving a thought. I'd bet your co-worker is chronicly late not just at work. Work ethics, having a certain attitude toward customes and co-workers, in part is something one learns at work. Going to him sounds good because this affects you.

Feeling angry and acting out on anger are two separate things. yelling, screaming, making disparaging remarks about him, his relatives, etc. are disrespectful, not very helpful. To say I feel angry when you are late for work expresses the issue and gets it out in the open. Now can be addressed. I like to say first something such as, I'm bringing this to you because I want us to have a better work relationship.

Some times issues can be "offered up to God." We join our trials and tribulations to Christ crucified. Offering up something to God is not "letting it go," is not "turning it over," is not "stuffing it" being a doormat letting people walk on us. Christ was meek-read gentle modest- not weak. It is having the intension/ attitude of giving Christ a present. Expecting nothing in return. When we gladly bare sufferings, gladly bare the sins of others that is an act of love. Kill them with kindness is an old saying I had to fake it till you make it then work towards having the attitude of joyfully giving Christ a present. That is have joy to Christ, not act like they are our new best friend.

So, the way we can tell when we have seperated them from their behavior, sin, and are showing acceptance/love of them and have offered it- either the sin, our reaction to the sin, or the outcome of our bringing the issue to them_ *is*_ we are able to engage in the usual social behavior expected in that situation. When we come in contact with them we acknowledge their presence as opposed to avoiding or thumbing our nose at them, we don't talk about them behind their back or try to gather a group of folks who just happen to dislike the same things about that person. Does not mean they are our new best friend.

So, we Christians called to be a light to the world put our light not under a table but up high for all to see. Most of us have to take a life time of imitating Christ of trial and error and trusting in God's love, mercy to realize as Saint Paul says we work out our salvation with fear and trembling realizing the pearl of great price-faith- is a free gift God will not force on us.

jim




Monocrom said:


> To: jimjones3630 -
> 
> They make a conscious choice. For example, I've been having problems with a co-worker who consistently would show up late to relieve me from work. Although far from being a sin, he's the one making the conscious choice not to be courtious or professional. The situation only got better when I got angry one day and decided to act on it. (No violence involved).
> 
> ...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2007)

jimjones3630 said:


> So, we Christians called to be a light to the world put our light not under a table but up high for all to see. Most of us have to take a life time of imitating Christ of trial and error and trusting in God's love, mercy to realize as Saint Paul says we work out our salvation with fear and trembling realizing the pearl of great price-faith- is a free gift God will not force on us.
> 
> jim


 
I think I understand what you're saying, Father. But I must admit that those moments in Life where I've gotten respect, is when I've gotten angry and acted on that feeling. When I've tried to do what Christ would do, in a given situation; I've gotten nowhere. I don't enjoy getting angry and acting on it.... I don't like it one bit. Yet I must admit, it is *then* that my concerns are taken seriously by others. I don't ask for much. Just reasonable things that any person would want. It's the little things that make me happy. 

I've tried talking to the co-worker, I've tried being reasonable. Handling the situation privately & quietly. I've seen how he behaves towards others. After knowing him for almost a year and a half, all I can conclude is that he's a racist. (Not the sort of claim I'd make lightly about someone). He's Black, he treats the other Black co-workers of ours' with respect.... And I've noticed he only treats _them_ with respect. Where as I treat everyone with respect, except for him. But he brought that on himself. 

After complaining numerous times about the same problem, my Account Manager has given him a final warning. If he continues to behave the way he's been behaving, he's going to lose his job. Trying to be polite got me nowhere. Once again, getting angry & acting on it; got me what I wanted.... And all I wanted was a bit of consideration and common courtesy. It bothers me that I had to act like an @$$ in order to get it. 

Not exactly the sort of behavior that others can look at as inspirational or Christ-like. It bothers me.... But I cannot dispute the fact that it works everytime. 

Sorry, Father. Like I said before, I try but don't always succeed.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 21, 2007)

Monocrom,

I got it. I'll reword my response. Anger is not a sin it is an emotion. 
Being angry with someone can be Christ like. How many times in scripture did He express His anger? What would Christ do? He physically threw people out of synagogue, yelled at them, angerly admonished St. Peter "get behind me satan." Called people whitewashed sepulchres. 

It's not the anger that is sinful, St. Peter tells us in one of his letter to "be angry and sin not." It is how we act on the anger that can be sinful. Two wrongs don't make a right. Right? You are the one who knows what you said or did. From what you told me I can only say the emotion of anger is not a sin. 

One pitful in justified anger is in the short term I could be mistaken. 

Long standing situation you discribe sounds different. Especially, considering the interm actions, meeting privately and talking with him, then talking with your supervisor. Sounds reasonable to me. People who stand up for their God given dignity and rights or for others' in a measured appropriate response meaning not beating someone for name calling, are inspirational. The easy thing to do is not to act or over react which what you write sounds not.

Christian charity is the highest standard requiring sometimes a tough love approach, sometimes bearing others wrongs. There is no patt response other than treat everyone with Christ's charity and to do that we start to find out what charity is by reading what God has revealed about Himself.

jim



Monocrom said:


> I think I understand what you're saying, Father. But I must admit that those moments in Life where I've gotten respect, is when I've gotten angry and acted on that feeling. When I've tried to do what Christ would do, in a given situation; I've gotten nowhere. I don't enjoy getting angry and acting on it.... I don't like it one bit. Yet I must admit, it is *then* that my concerns are taken seriously by others. I don't ask for much. Just reasonable things that any person would want. It's the little things that make me happy.
> 
> I've tried talking to the co-worker, I've tried being reasonable. Handling the situation privately & quietly. I've seen how he behaves towards others. After knowing him for almost a year and a half, all I can conclude is that he's a racist. (Not the sort of claim I'd make lightly about someone). He's Black, he treats the other Black co-workers of ours' with respect.... And I've noticed he only treats _them_ with respect. Where as I treat everyone with respect, except for him. But he brought that on himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 21, 2007)

Monocrom and jimjones ... I am sorry, but you are taking this thread way off topic. Please continue in a new thread or in private, thanx 
bernhard


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> Monocrom and jimjones ... I am sorry, but you are taking this thread way off topic. Please continue in a new thread or in private, thanx
> bernhard


 
Sorry about that. Got a bit too into the discussion.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's me clowning around on holiday:-


----------



## easilyled (Sep 23, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> Monocrom and jimjones ... I am sorry, but you are taking this thread way off topic. Please continue in a new thread or in private, thanx
> bernhard



You mean CPF doesn't stand for Christian Philosophy Forums? 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## beach honda (Sep 23, 2007)

See below!


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's one of me in DC last May next to a FBI Uniformed Division Patrol car.


----------



## beach honda (Nov 8, 2007)

Keep it going!
Picture threads pwn!


----------



## Illum (Nov 8, 2007)

did I post this before? :thinking:
someone online wanted me to show  how bright a P1-CE looked like...it came out pretty well actually, only the spills hitting the photometers...if the spot hits the camera, the brightest areas are black on screen


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 8, 2007)

:drunklaying a Rush album of course!


----------



## Sasquatch1985 (Nov 9, 2007)

New to the forum so here I am




3 miles south of winter closure on HW-4 CA


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 9, 2007)

The one with the long hair is also a Flashaholic!


----------



## Illum (Nov 9, 2007)

feeling nervous Mike?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2007)

MikeSalt said:


> The one with the long hair is also a Flashaholic!


 
Does she have a sister ?? :huh:


----------



## bxstylez (Nov 9, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Does she have a sister ?? :huh:


 

:lolsign:
.


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 9, 2007)

This thread has gotten a little too long and will be closed.

A new one may be started if desired. 

_This thread topic has been continued here. -Empath_


----------

